# Mesh jacket/poncho



## jonharrell (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys! I am looking for a mesh cover-up/jacket/poncho (not sure what to call it!).  I had one for years that I could throw on over a T-shirt during warm weather.  I used it for dove hunting all of the time.  I can't find one anywhere now.  I've looked at the bug suits, but the one I had was just a simple mesh jacket with a zipper front.  I think I paid $10 for it.  Any help???


----------



## Ballplayer (Mar 10, 2011)

I know what your talking about,I've got one around here somewhere I've had @ 15 yrs. I think they were made for turkey hunting but I used mine during early dove season when its 85/90 degrees, they were real light and  mine has a mesh hood also. Can't remeber where I bought it, I'm just outside of Albany so its possible we purchased at the same place, have'nt seen any since either. Try finding a turkey hunting camo site, maybe that'll help.


----------

